# KONICA MINOLTA Magicolor 2490 MF compatible Macintosh ?



## JP (3 Janvier 2008)

Je suis intéressé par cette imprimante
KONICA MINOLTA PRINTING Imprimante multifonction Laser Couleur Magicolor 2490 MF
Mais nulle part elle est indiquée "compatible Macintosh"
Rien sur le site du constructeur ni sur Google
Qui l'utilise et qui en a l'expérience sur Mac OS X ?
Comment savoir ?


----------



## Zyrol (4 Janvier 2008)

Pour avoir beaucoup bosser avec des Konica Minolta, ce sont de tres bonnes imprimantes, mais par contre (c'etait à mon ancien boulot) c'etait sous PC... pas de drivers mac à priori.
J'avais trouver sur un site espagnol une combine que je n'ai jamais pu tester. Je vous la livre, on sait jamais ça peut servir...

Par contre dans le cas d'un nouvel achat, je te déconseille vu qu'il n'y a pas de vrai drivers, ce genre de solutions vaut pour éviter d'avoir à changer son imprimante quand on switche sous mac. `Mieux vaut partir sur une marque pleinement compatible mac.

voici la page : http://www.carlosleopoldo.com/2007/09/04/como-instalar-impresoras-no-soportadas-en-mac-os-x/

et voici une traduction (ça me fait bosser mon espagnol !  )

_

Si tu as un mac et une et une imprimante qui n'est pas compatible avec ton mac, ne t'inquetes pas, tu n'as pas besoin de changer ton imprimante ca il existe une combine. Dans mon cas, j'utilise une HP laserJet 1018, sur le blog de José Maria..., il y a un tuto qui m'a servi pour utiliser cette imprimante sur mon macbook. il s'agit de foo2zjs qui est un driver générique qui fonctionne pour les verisons supérieure de osx 10.2.

Voici comment installer l'imprimante et le driver : 

Telechargement des drivers nécessaires : 

foo2zjs (3.9Mb)
foomatic-rip (88Kb)
espgs (5.4Mb)

Installons d'abord foomatic-rip et ensuite epsgs
maintenant :  foo2zjs.

Nous ajoutons l'imprimante dans les Pref systemes -> Impression et Fax

Telechargeons le script avec  le changement de firmware et dezippons le, ouvrons l'archive et elle sera exécutée dans le terminal,quitter le terminal une fois fini.
Certains modele d'imprimante nécessite des options additionnelles. Je te recommande de visiter le site de foo2zjs pour obtenir des info sur chaque modèle supportés. Pour le moment sont supportés : 

Generic-OAKT_Printer
Generic ZjStream Printer
HP Color LaserJet 1500
HP Color LaserJet 1600
HP Color LaserJet 2600n
HP LaserJet 1000
HP LaserJet 1005
HP LaserJet 1018
HP LaserJet 1020
HP LaserJet 1022
HP LaserJet M1005 MFP
KonicaMinolta magicolor 2480 MF
*KonicaMinolta magicolor 2490 MF*
KonicaMinolta magicolor 2530 DL
Minolta Color PageWorks/Pro L
Minolta magicolor 2200 DL
Minolta magicolor 2300 DL
Minolta magicolor 2430 DL
Samsung CLP-300
Samsung CLP-600
Samsung CLX-3160
Xerox Phaser 6110
Xerox Phaser 6115MFP
_


----------



## Pacintosh (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Une nouvelle imprimante est arrivé au bureau la Konica Minolta 2480 MF tout le monde en est enchanté sauf moi, je n'arrive pas à l'installer sur mon Macbook.

Je croyais avoir trouver une solution ci-dessus mais les liens de téléchargement sont cassés?

Quelqu'un a une idée salvatrice?


----------



## Gidéhef (6 Septembre 2008)

Regarde là !


----------



## aattia (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous



je viens d'arriver dans le monde MAC, et j'en suis enchanté( et encore je découvre à peine). je possede egalement une imprimante minolta 2490mf. j'ai reussi sans savoir comment grace à votre forum à l'installer sous MAC , mais elle n'imprime qu'en noir et blanc (et  c dommage).  
quelqu'un aurait il la solution ?

merci d'avance

@+

dov


----------

